# question?



## Dmac (Sep 30, 2012)

if you could, would you... reek havoc, run amuck or go on a rampage?


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 30, 2012)

In my past ,hell yeah,now,hell no,but that's where I am today !


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 30, 2012)

Is this a shout out to antisocial people?


----------



## Earth (Sep 30, 2012)

I used too do that all the time, but today it's different....
Don't get me wrong, I'm still a hell raiser - but it's now all about Defending the Air, Trees, Water, and Animals....


----------



## freeranger (Oct 1, 2012)

i get along well with antisocial people.

wait...


----------



## CrotchInfection (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd definitely start out by making a scene, then I'd tear it up, followed by hours of throwing it down.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Oct 1, 2012)

rampage, definitely rampage.


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 1, 2012)

If you are asking everyone,a question,then the thought must be on your mind,a voice saying do it,the other,saying don't. One thing my dad taught me,when in doubt,don't do ! Also,ask your self,can I do the time for my action. If you have done time,you will know the answer,if you have never done time,( time being over a full year,maybe even two years),ask yourself,can I sit in a small room,be told what to do, eat real shitty food,etc etc.


----------



## Noble Savage (Oct 1, 2012)

more inclined to smack it up, flip it, rub it down...


----------



## Dmac (Oct 1, 2012)

not planning ByronMc, just wishful thinking. if i was to do anything like that i would probably go postal, and we here in the Midwest have many things to go postal with.


----------



## Nelco (Oct 2, 2012)

expose my fantasy to the public?? i think not
hahahahahha


----------



## Nelco (Oct 2, 2012)

i'd never be involved with mass shootings...shits weak and nonsense
nothing of that type of agenda


----------



## DahliaRose (Oct 5, 2012)

To BrotherJohn, what about rubbing it down, rubbing it up again  then taking a shower because I feel so dirty now.


----------



## Noble Savage (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 23, 2012)

if I could grow to godzilla proportions i think id lay waste to LA. smash up all of beverly hills.


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 24, 2012)

EphemeralStick said:


> if I could grow to godzilla proportions i think id lay waste to LA. smash up all of beverly hills.


But you can't, but why all the anger


----------



## Doc Road (Nov 1, 2012)

T


ByronMc said:


> But you can't, but why all the anger


The more I look back at it,life has no reson to go destructive. Every single thing iv done wrong or have had done to me, was just to a new conclution. A sort of change of my perception or situation,almost every time being a positive one. Iv lernd to enjoy the ride. When i protest, its now in a maner that I hope shows others to enjoy it as well. Embrace the caous, and fall in love with life...


----------

